# WaveLab Probleme



## LaViv (25. September 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
ich arbeite schon lange mit wavelab und habe zum ersten mal folgendes Problem. 
Ich habe eine Montage an der ich für die Erstellung eines Beitrags arbeite. 
Nun habe ich jetzt Voice Over die ich in die Endmontage einfügen will. 
Wenn ich von eine Montage zu den andere diese VO oder auch Musik schneide und in der andere Montage "klebe" dann verändert sich die Geschwindigkeit der Aufnahme. In der Regel wird diese langsamer. 
Wie kann ich dieses Problem lösen?
Dankeschön schon im voraus wenn ihr mir tipps gebt und auch vielleicht erklärt warum so was passiert. 
LG
LaViv


----------



## bokay (25. September 2010)

Hallo,

das liegt daran dass dein Audiofile eine andere Samplerat besitzt als deine Audio-Montage. Konvertiere das File in die Samplerate und Bit-Auflösung deiner Audio-Montage.


----------



## sight011 (26. September 2010)

Da hat er recht, Bokay ist einfach ein Fuchs


----------

